# Looking for Help With Where to Go



## LordCambridge (Mar 31, 2013)

We have gone to Marriott Grande Vista in Orlando 5 of the last 6 years for spring break and want to go somewhere in the Caribbean next year.  However, I want to make sure we go somewhere where the rooms and property are nice like Grande Vista.  Any suggestions from Tuggers would be greatly appreciated.  We're open to anywhere in the Caribbean.  Here are some requirements/likings:

- Timeshare type place where there is a kitchen/living-room and tv area
- Lots of near-by activities that might include: snorkeling, horse-back riding, zip-lining, Sea-Do's, golf, hiking, shopping/nightlife
-  The resort has a nice pool
-  We are open to all-inclusive (realize the kitchen may not be available, but still want the living-room and tv area).

Thanks.


----------



## siesta (Mar 31, 2013)

Spring break in Carib. is a busy time of year and can be a difficult trade.  your best bet through II is with your Marriott preference.  Or if your a dc member with your points.  the Marriott in Aruba is fantastic, we were there last April.  Marriott also has a timeshare in St Thomas, we havent stayed at that TS but hear it's nice.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2013)

I recommend that you look at the TUG Ratings and Reviews for Marriott Caribbean properties, and narrow it down a bit:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=7

Then come back and ask questions about the properties that interest you.


----------



## JMSH (Mar 31, 2013)

The rooms at most Marriott Timeshares are pretty well all the same, mostly all equally nice. I have had great success in trading my 2bedroom Grande Vista for various locations in and outside of Marriott. The thing that will always hold you back is if you need a specific week as oppose to being flexible. I would book a solid week at Grande Vista and than trade it with request for the Surf Club/Ocean Club is Aruba as well as the location is St.Thomas. There are also very nice non Marriott locations in both Aruba as well as St.Martin...good luck


----------



## winnipiseogee (Mar 31, 2013)

If you can get it I love the Marriott at Frenchman's Cove!


----------



## Pmuppet (Mar 31, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> If you can get it I love the Marriott at Frenchman's Cove!



Yeah, I agree with this one.  From the reviews I have read, this place rocks (I have only been to Aruba, so I couldn't tell you about the other carribean islands.

But, WSJ, Atlantis, frenchman's cove are all in my travel plans over the next ten years.

Because availability is tough for the first two, I recommend Marriott Aruba or Frenchman.  I doubt u would go wrong with either from the reviews I have seen.


----------



## JMSH (Mar 31, 2013)

Pmuppet said:


> Yeah, I agree with this one.  From the reviews I have read, this place rocks (I have only been to Aruba, so I couldn't tell you about the other carribean islands.
> 
> But, WSJ, Atlantis, frenchman's cove are all in my travel plans over the next ten years.
> 
> Because availability is tough for the first two, I recommend Marriott Aruba or Frenchman.  I doubt u would go wrong with either from the reviews I have seen.



St.Thomas is tough to get into in prime season due to the limited inventory, especially if you are locked to a specific week. Aruba has much more inventory. All three resorts are lovely (Frenchman's Cove, Ocean Club, Surf Club)....keep in mind that in St.Thomas a car is a must.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2013)

I was also looking for an island that offered a variety of activities. I've been to St. John twice but wanted something a bit more touristy. I finally settled on St. Maarten.  They offer everything from snorkeling to zip lining, fine dining to crab shacks, ATVs to sailing charters to other islands.


----------



## LordCambridge (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks to all the information so far.  I thought I would clairfy a bit.

- We are not locked into a Marriott TS.  In fact, this is why I posted this on the Caribbean page vs. Marriott.  I have done a lot of research on the 3 locations Marriott has timeshares in the Carribean (St. Thomas, St. Kitts and Aruba), so I feel I know what those places offer.  I am looking to see what others have found in the Caribbean that moreso meet the likings I listed.
-  I am actually looking for information on other options that are not Marriott, but are of similiar quality of the Grande Vista.  That may not exist, but it's what I'm trying to find out.
-  We are not locked into trading with II.  We are willing to get the best options by any means possible (i.e. Redweek rental)
-  LisaRex, the info on St. Marteen was great.  Seems like it has a lot to offer and meets many of the things we would like to do.
-  I am also wondering if a place that offers timeshare type rooms (kitchen, TV area, eating area, etc.) also has an all-inclusive option.  It seems that the all-inclusve places are more hotel rooms than condo type units.  
-  I completely understand about flexibility, but with school-age kids, our spring break week is set.  I have already reserved Grande Vista for that week, so it should be a good trader with Interval if we decide to go that route.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## JMSH (Apr 1, 2013)

Everytime to Aruba (5) we have stayed at eith Ocean Club or the Surf Club, but the Costa Linda and Playa Linda clubs are also very nice. I have only stayed at Oyster Bay in St.Martin and it was lovely yet not the quality of Marriott. We are going next March to Simpson Bay Marina club and it is apparently in the middle of a major refurbishment so I assume that it also will be nice. Once again your best bet is probably going to be Aruba or St.Martin simply due to the inventory for timeshares in both locations.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 1, 2013)

LordCambridge said:


> Thanks to all the information so far.  I thought I would clairfy a bit.
> 
> - We are not locked into a Marriott TS.  In fact, this is why I posted this on the Caribbean page vs. Marriott.  I have done a lot of research on the 3 locations Marriott has timeshares in the Carribean (St. Thomas, St. Kitts and Aruba), so I feel I know what those places offer.  I am looking to see what others have found in the Caribbean that moreso meet the likings I listed.
> -  I am actually looking for information on other options that are not Marriott, but are of similiar quality of the Grande Vista.  That may not exist, but it's what I'm trying to find out.
> ...



You might want to consider Cancun--- it is on the Caribbean.  All of the activities you have described plus more are available.  Try the Royal Resorts.  Send me a PM if you want more information.


----------



## brother coony (Apr 1, 2013)

There is the Crane in Barbados, the St James Club in Antigua, Windjammer Landing in St lucia, Sandals Grande In Jamaica, anyone of these Resort I think is at Marriott  Level,or a cut above


----------



## LordCambridge (Apr 1, 2013)

I've done some research and the recent recommendations are spot on.   Are there any destinations that are known to be pricier than others?  Others that are known to offer better value? (My guess would be Cancun, but have no basis)


----------



## siesta (Apr 1, 2013)

LordCambridge said:


> I've done some research and the recent recommendations are spot on.   Are there any destinations that are known to be pricier than others?  Others that are known to offer better value? (My guess would be Cancun, but have no basis)


Cancun would be by far the most affordable, especially with the exchange rate. You gotta remember all the islands import everything. We love Cancun, great nightlife, fantastic food (better than any carib. island in my opinion),mayan history: tulum, chichen itza,snorkeling/swimming in cenotes (underground rivers), xcaret, xel-ha, cozumel nearby. Definitely dont count this place out if you havent been.

We were just in Turks and Caicos last month (non-timeshare stay) and it was pricey as islands go.  even the local places off the beaten path were pricey.  But we had a great time.

St Martin (French side) can be pricey because of dollar to Euro exchange rate, but St Maarten (dutch side that takes dollars) is more reasonable,  but the french side had the fine dining which is where we typically ended up for dinner.

Marriott St Kitts we mostly ate at the resort, as tthere wasnt much to do outside of the resort, besides the night we went to Mr. x's shiggity shack bbq, great fresh lobster tails and an outdoor setting on picnic tables. this place was reasonably priced, and was delicious, and I'd highly recommend it.

Aruba is average prices for food and drink as carib. goes, $5 for a beer, dinner can range on the type of restaraunt, but reasonable. Definitely the middle of the road as prices go. I'd put St Thomas in this category too.

Harborside at Atlantis can get expensive eating at the resort unless you are eating at the more casual places like Atlas Bar and grill, johnny rockets, and the pizza place.  The fine dining is pricey, but they have some excellent places, especially my local Chicago favorite Carmines which is more reasonable due to family size portions.

Barbados Is a fun island with a calypso vibe, we will be returning this June to the Crane resort.  East end has the beautiful Crane beach with dramatic scenery, although most of the action is on the west end.

Out of all the places we listed, St Martin and St Thomas, we found rental cars for the week a must!  So many beautiful beaches to see, and you really need to get around to enjoy the island.

Aruba, Harborside/Nassau, St Kitts, these are places that we didnt need a rental car. Not even one day.

Turks and Caicos, we only rented a car for a couple days when we wanted to explore, otherwise we spent most of our time around Grace Bay which is where most of the action is. We also rent a car for a few days while in Barbados towards the end of the week.


----------



## akp (Apr 2, 2013)

siesta said:


> Cancun would be by far the most affordable, especially with the exchange rate. You gotta remember all the islands import everything. We love Cancun, great nightlife, fantastic food (better than any carib. island in my opinion),mayan history: tulum, chichen itza,snorkeling/swimming in cenotes (underground rivers), xcaret, xel-ha, cozumel nearby. Definitely dont count this place out if you havent been.
> 
> We were just in Turks and Caicos last month (non-timeshare stay) and it was pricey as islands go.  even the local places off the beaten path were pricey.  But we had a great time.
> 
> ...



Very helpful post!


----------



## akp (Apr 2, 2013)

*Costa Rica?*

We just spent Spring Break 2013 in Costa Rica and it meets some of your criteria.  There is definitely a lot to do there!  ziplining, hiding, surfing, water sports, horseback riding, golfing, etc.)

It is not a fantastic place for luxury timeshares, but there are many luxury resorts.  

If you're traveling to the Caribbean side, you'd fly into SJO (San Jose), and if you're traveling to the Pacific side, you'd fly into LIR (Liberia).

Costa Rica is more challenging than many of the islands discussed upthread because it is so large, and there are so many interesting areas to visit, that you might have a hard time narrowing it down to one area.  

I also love Aruba; we went for the first time in summer of 2012 and already have a return trip scheduled for the week after Xmas 2013.  Easy, friendly, laid-back.  Great food, good prices.  Loved it!

Anita


----------



## legalfee (Apr 2, 2013)

siesta said:


> Cancun would be by far the most affordable, especially with the exchange rate. You gotta remember all the islands import everything. We love Cancun, great nightlife, fantastic food (better than any carib. island in my opinion),mayan history: tulum, chichen itza,snorkeling/swimming in cenotes (underground rivers), xcaret, xel-ha, cozumel nearby. Definitely dont count this place out if you havent been.
> 
> We were just in Turks and Caicos last month (non-timeshare stay) and it was pricey as islands go.  even the local places off the beaten path were pricey.  But we had a great time.
> 
> ...



Very good post. I would add that in St Kitts places to go include Turtle Beach, Brimstone Hill, or just driving around the whole island. Also Nevis is a ferry ride away and some car rentals let you pick up a car in Nevis.

Also in St Thomas St John and it's world class beaches is just a ferry ride away.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you considered Punta Cana or Jamiaca.  Both have many activities, most of what you mention also a lot of inventory is available for that time of year.
The resorts are all inclusive (mandatory).


----------

